# BSNL Broadband keeps getting disconnected.



## ram22693 (Nov 1, 2012)

As the title suggests, my broadband keeps getting disconnected almost every 5-15 minutes. My SNR values are always hovering between 7-8 to 12.5 max. attentuation is always almost above 38. 
This has been happening since yesterday 4 pm and hasn't stopped. 

I ran the diagnostics test and here are the results. I am no expert at these. Also, when i ping to a know site, it fails even though the websites opens in another tab. 

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8045/8142276279_8a6bcf6724_b.jpg

Please help me solve this problem as i am unable to Play fifa 13 online as it keeps disconnecting me, which affects my in-game coin gaining ratio.


----------



## balina2k (Nov 19, 2012)

Update the FirmWare of your Router / Modem..



ram22693 said:


> As the title suggests, my broadband keeps getting disconnected almost every 5-15 minutes. My SNR values are always hovering between 7-8 to 12.5 max. attentuation is always almost above 38.
> This has been happening since yesterday 4 pm and hasn't stopped.
> 
> I ran the diagnostics test and here are the results. I am no expert at these. Also, when i ping to a know site, it fails even though the websites opens in another tab.
> ...


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 30, 2012)

manual update of firmware at customer premises is not suggested by BSNL. better to lodge a complaint. they will crank up the signal strength.


----------



## samudragupta (Dec 27, 2012)

Ask bsnl to check the wiring to be safe as well


----------



## Flash (Dec 27, 2012)

If you'd the settings in a backup, try restoring it.
The same happened with me once, but went back right with my "Backup".


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 27, 2012)

My BSNL BB is down from 15th last month!!
Every time they say "Port issue hai,saaar and Lineman to bolo!" Though complained it last week and now they are changing ports/ Switches


----------



## Indirajayan (Dec 31, 2012)

Sometimes it happens in BSNL and back to normal after few days.Thanks!


----------

